# Looking for a Club or Coach in Orange County, CA



## majornerd (Sep 7, 2010)

I am looking for an Archery Club or shooting Coach in Orange County, CA. I would love to find a group to shoot with and get some tips from. I am a new shooter and have not decided if I can afford lessons from a Pro (it does not help that I have no idea how much lessons cost.)

Thanks in advance.

-- I am also cross-eye dominant. I would love someone who is familiar instructing someone who has overcome this issue.


----------

